# Calculating 14-day cooling-off period.



## peking97 (11 Jan 2014)

Anybody know how this is calculated?

Renewal date was 1st. Jan 2014 (a bank holiday). Does 14-day cooling-off period expire on 14th, 15th or is it 14 working days which would make it 21st?
Myself and my wife are both in our early sixties and are on VHI HealthPlus Extra (Plan B Options) which is costing over four grand a year. I'm trying to reduce this without losing too much cover. Looking at HIA website comparison tool produces a bewildering array of plans.
Surely the regulator should stop this practice whereby the insurers offer so many plans and variants that it's almost impossible to compare like with like. Perhaps about ten core-plans standardised across all the companies would make the comparison much simpler.(Rant over!)

Anyway, anyone got some advice as to how I might get similar cover for a better price? Thanks.


----------



## Brensky (11 Jan 2014)

Hi
I was in similar situation with my parents policy last January. They were on the same plan as your parents. Thanks to advice here from Snowyb. They moved to Laya - Company Care Plus €1300 per year. Better coverage than VHI as no restricted procedures and better outpatients- excess only€1
 I am looking also at Laya Connect Care. €1037 per person for them now. Renewal this week

Have a look at those 2 plans
Hope that helps


----------



## TippGal (11 Jan 2014)

14 day cooling off period is 14 calendar days with day 1 starting on the renewal date. Ring the HIA instead cos they can tell ya what plans you can get for cheaper with the same cover with other companies. Laya is really price competitive at the moment


----------

